# Teutogen Guard models



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Has anyone noticed the glut of Teutogen Guard models availible from Hong Kong? There seem to be whole blocks of twenty availible nearly all the time. I went ahead and orderd a command section with the BSB just to see if the models are legit or not and I still can't tell. 

The metal on the standards seems much softer. Both banner poles were bent and broke the first time I tried to straighten them. The models seem sufficently detailed, but since I never had a package/blister to open I am not 100% sure.

My question is, could they be copies? I have never cast a model so I don't know how hard or easy it would be to do, but there seem to be way too many Teutogens availible.

Musings?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes they will be fakes, you should report them to ebay and to GW


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

But if there ok to use (so not bending them till they break hehe) get a load first


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh don't be a hater Bitz. 

But to the subject at hand. It kind of depends on what you paid. There are plenty of perfectly honest people out there who have just been waiting for enough people to want to use Greatswords to off load these excellent models. Disgustingly they now think they can sell the OOP Teoutogen Guard at ~$10.00/model which is even worse than GW! Last I bought them it was at about $3.00/model and real present value would be about 5. If you paid less than 3 I would assume they are probably recast (I could do the bodies with ease and I don't really know what I'm doing, the hammers and banners would be more difficult and probably require some kind of pump), more than that and you are probably good. GW's pewter at that time period did break easily so it's not much of an indicator. The best thing to look for is flash. The Teoutogen guard models I have (~60) have all had a large point of flash at the bottom of their basing tab but nothing more then vent threads anywhere else. Recasters usually have a lot of flashas getting a two, or more, part mold to line up right is a pain, and they don't want to waste the time/proffit of redoing the model (enter Citadel's Failcast in this category). The only exception I have seen to this is the admitted recaster formerly known as miniatures hoby (name slightly modified, figure the site's shut down but with rules what they are...) whos ForgeWorld recasts use a higher quality resin with a LOT less flash, go figure. And obviously the quality of the materials used as you already pointed out. 

My advise, if you question their authenticity and that troubles you, don't buy them. 
If not, well...
Ultimatly it's up to you. I won't condone it, but I won't kick you off my table either. Though I may make it a point to kick your #[email protected]^ that much harder. 
Because after all, my Teoutogens are origionals (well, as much as any GW product can be said to be an origional that is)


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Just hit e-bay where I assume you are seeing these models.

I assume that youa re refering to the Teutogen posted by Hoi101 which looking at the lack of definition and the color of the models I can almost guarantee are recast. Worse yet, based off the coloration he is using a lead based metal to do it so I hope you are washing your hands extra regularly and keeping the models far away from any children. (Led based will also make the poles more prone to snapping). "Real" Teutogen guard models are nice and shiny, unles they have been allowed to oxedize a LOT and then I would hate to see the rest of the guy's collection.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

karlhunt said:


> Just hit e-bay where I assume you are seeing these models.
> 
> I assume that youa re refering to the Teutogen posted by Hoi101 which looking at the lack of definition and the color of the models I can almost guarantee are recast. Worse yet, based off the coloration he is using a lead based metal to do it so I hope you are washing your hands extra regularly and keeping the models far away from any children. (Led based will also make the poles more prone to snapping). "Real" Teutogen guard models are nice and shiny, unles they have been allowed to oxedize a LOT and then I would hate to see the rest of the guy's collection.


which is why i gave my post


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I kinda figured everything you guys said. Dull lead, soft metal. I don't recall too much flash at all. 

Part of me wants to report the guy (you hit it Karl), but part of me wants the dang models for my army. I was on a self-imposed GW hiatus when Storm of Chaos was around and missed them. I would have bought the models "just in case" had I known about them...


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Honestly, as much as I would love to get my hands on more TG, the lack of definition on this guy's models are a no brainer no go. If you are anything like me, you would buy up as many as you wanted to field then look at how bad they look next to the real thing and want to replace them all. That's why I don't re-cast. I want my army to look as nice as I can.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Which is what keeps me from ordering a lot of twenty. Of course I will probably never see the real deal and not know the differance!

The models look cool and would be awesome for my Middenland army, but I don't want crappy recasts in it. Live and learn.


----------

